# SSBB Tournament!



## Enigmaticat (Sep 11, 2008)

The tournament will be one on one. The names will be divided randomly one person will be chosen to make the room and the other will join. Rules will be set at 3 lives, no items, no time, and everything default, the stage will be determined by the poll. When a match it over the winner will post that he/she has won and will advance, the loser will confirm the win. (If there is an arguement over the winner then both are disqualified) The end joining date it 9/13, and more tournaments will be held afterward. FCs will be posted next to the challengers name.

Challengers: 
[1] Silibus - 4682 8145 1775
[2] Moogle - 2879 1111 5261
[3] Huey - 1977 1694 6934
[4] Lupinealchemist -3308 4861 5230 
[5] Cheese - 0516 8703 3788
[6] SirRob - 1762 2356 0115
[7] TÃ¦farÃ³s - 4983 4588 0045
[8] Nek0chan - 2793 1573 6948
[9] Soren Tylus - 3652 0212 8757
[10] ChillCoyotl - 4940 5095 6382
[11] E-mannor - 4897 5697 4629

The losers must submit something to the winner as the prize. Have fun, and show good sportsmanship. Dropping out after the poll closes, is forfeit and will be counted as a loss.

AT THIS TIME PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU HAVE ENTERED ALL CHALLENGER FRIEND CODES. THERE IS STILL TIME FOR NEW CHALLENGERS TO JOIN AS LONG AS THEY POST THEIR FC BEFORE 11:13 PM (CENTRAL TIME), WHEN THE POLL CLOSES NO MORE CHALLENGERS MAY JOIN. THE RANDOM MATCH-UPS WILL BE DONE AT 12 AM, MIDNIGHT (CENTRAL TIME). EVERYONE HAS BEEN GIVEN A NUMBER, WHEN THE MATCH-UPS ARE DONE THEN YOU WILL SEE YOUR NUMBER NEXT TO ANOTHER. *EXAMPLE: # - #* THE PERSON WITH THE NUMBER ON THE LEFT WILL CREATE THE ROOM, AND THE PERSON ON THE RIGHT WILL JOIN. (PLEASE 
TEMPORARILY CHANGE YOUR WII SCREEN NAME TO THE NUMBER YOU HAVE BEEN GIVEN) THE MATCHES WILL START SUNDAY (SEPT. 14) AT 2 PM (CENTRAL TIME). IF ANYONE OBJECTS TO THIS AND CANNOT PLAY AT THIS DATE AND TIME PLEASE SAY SO.

Match-ups have been made and are as followed: 
______\\ 6 //_______ Really
______[6 - 5]_______ Sad
____/_______\______ No
__[1-6]____[4-5]____ Shows.
_/__\___/__\___/__\
[9-1] [2-6] [4-11] [5-7] [3-10] [8]


----------



## SirRob (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 11, 2008)

i have to go to a wedding on the 13th

but i'll have my wii after that D=


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 11, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> i have to go to a wedding on the 13th
> but i'll have my wii after that D=


 
No worries the closing date to enter is the 13th, the starting date will be determined later.


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 11, 2008)

ok. i'll try to have my fc in by then


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 11, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> ok. i'll try to have my fc in by then


 
Wonderful news ^_^ I'll add you to the list~


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 11, 2008)

how good is everyone? cuz i'm really out of practice


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 11, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> how good is everyone? cuz i'm really out of practice


 
Everyone has their own skills, I personally think SirRob is one of the best. If you want I can train with you~


----------



## AlexX (Sep 11, 2008)

Are you sure making Battlefield the only stage available is a good idea? Characters like the Starfox crew have a slight disadvantage there, while others like Dedede have an innate advantage. I know it's not my call, but I think using the stage strike system would probably be the most fair way to decide what stage to play on.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 11, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Are you sure making Battlefield the only stage available is a good idea? Characters like the Starfox crew have a slight disadvantage there, while others like Dedede have an innate advantage. I know it's not my call, but I think using the stage strike system would probably be the most fair way to decide what stage to play on.


 
Please do tell me more. I want this to be as fair as possible.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 11, 2008)

I believe Smashville is the fairest stage in the game. However I don't think Battlefield is that much of a problem, at least not for me.


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 11, 2008)

most of the fox/falcon players i know do fine on battle field. they just fast fall through all of the platforms and do a crazy finishing combo which works on everyone but luigi -_-

and DDD isn't that good on that map. i use him as one of my mains and he rocks on final


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 11, 2008)

oh please tell me this is no smash ball. 
i havn't used smash ball since a week after the game came out
all the space animals are way over powered when they get it


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 11, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> oh please tell me this is no smash ball.
> i havn't used smash ball since a week after the game came out
> all the space animals are way over powered when they get it


 
Items are off


----------



## AlexX (Sep 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Please do tell me more. I want this to be as fair as possible.


The stage strike system takes the 9 starter stages (Smashville, Battlefield, Pokemon Stadium 1, Lylat Cruise, Final Destionation, Halbierd, Castle Siege, Delfino Plaza, and (new) Yoshi's Island) and each player takes turns "striking" out one from the list until only one stage remains.

For example:
Me (Ike) vs a Falco player
I vote off Final Destination, he removes Battlefield.
I remove Lylat Cruise, he takes off Castle Siege.
I take out Yoshi's Island, he strikes out Smashville.
I strike out Halbierd, we he votes off Pokemon Stadium 1.
We fight at Delfino Plaza.

That make sense?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 12, 2008)

AlexX said:


> The stage strike system takes the 9 starter stages (Smashville, Battlefield, Pokemon Stadium 1, Lylat Cruise, Final Destionation, Halbierd, Castle Siege, Delfino Plaza, and (new) Yoshi's Island) and each player takes turns "striking" out one from the list until only one stage remains.
> 
> For example:
> Me (Ike) vs a Falco player
> ...


 
That makes plenty of sense and it lets people have a choice. But It may take some time. I'll just put a poll to see what the people want.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 12, 2008)

Silibus said:


> The losers must submit something to the winner as the prize.



Hmm... I can try to make artwork for the winner.  Since I'm lacking the proper devices to make drawn art, (*cough* scanner) I hope they can settle for custom sprites.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 12, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> Hmm... I can try to make artwork for the winner. Since I'm lacking the proper devices to make drawn art, (*cough* scanner) I hope they can settle for custom sprites.


 
Anything works ^_^


----------



## AlexX (Sep 12, 2008)

You sure Shadow Moses Island should be on that list? It's banned on the official list because a bunch of characters can abuse the walls to absurdly high percents (without breaking them, even) and characters who can kill vertically have a huge advantage (so characters like Sonic or Samus are going to experience a lot of problems trying to KO).


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 12, 2008)

Smashville. _Fucking Smashville._ I know this isn't meaningful at all, but there's my vote.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 12, 2008)

AlexX said:


> You sure Shadow Moses Island should be on that list? It's banned on the official list because a bunch of characters can abuse the walls to absurdly high percents (without breaking them, even) and characters who can kill vertically have a huge advantage (so characters like Sonic or Samus are going to experience a lot of problems trying to KO).


 
Xd You always make valid points, that I miss... [Nods] Its too bad custom stages cant be used, ive made some very well balanced levels that are really fun. Anywho. I wont take shadow moses island off only because I doubt people will choose it if they have a disadvantage on it. Is there anything else that I may have missed? (AlexX is an excellent advisor, thank you~)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh, I forgot to ask~ Will you be joining the tournament AlexX? I would like to see you in battle.


----------



## Wait Wait (Sep 12, 2008)

anyone want to play right now


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 12, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> anyone want to play right now


 
Sure whats your FC? And do you want to join the tournament?


----------



## Wait Wait (Sep 12, 2008)

i most likely don't want to join the tournament.

5327-0764-0925


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 12, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> i most likely don't want to join the tournament.
> 
> 5327-0764-0925


 
I'll be on in a sec. If you change your mind let me know.


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 12, 2008)

AlexX said:


> You sure Shadow Moses Island should be on that list? It's banned on the official list because a bunch of characters can abuse the walls to absurdly high percents (without breaking them, even) and characters who can kill vertically have a huge advantage (so characters like Sonic or Samus are going to experience a lot of problems trying to KO).




its true game and watch owns this map because his hammers are so fast and do upward launching.
and pikachu's thunder can kill people if it hits them in the air i abuse it all the time


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 12, 2008)

Wait Wait, you have some good skill, I bet you'd do well in the tournament. Sorry I stopped brawling with you and Huey. You beat me almost everytime, unless I was Snake.. Then you tried using him, but only used the same moves. So I quit ^_^; But we can play again sometime if you want.


----------



## Wait Wait (Sep 12, 2008)

sidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetiltsidetilt


----------



## Huey (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi waitwait =)

Thank you for the games =D


----------



## Wait Wait (Sep 12, 2008)

no problem huey!
also hi


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 12, 2008)

Time is running out to enter the tournament and there is a tie in the vote for the stage to play. Have all challengers voted for a stage? And are there anymore furries planning on joining?


----------



## AlexX (Sep 12, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Oh, I forgot to ask~ Will you be joining the tournament AlexX? I would like to see you in battle.


I'm afraid doing so is impossible for me. I'm not at home, and thus, do not have access to my Wii. Sorry, but if not for that I'd have loved to Ike it up.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 12, 2008)

And I break the tie with Smashville. There's FURRIES on that stage. :3


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 12, 2008)

I voted Smashville 

but I'm missing Luigi's Mansion (nah not because my main ist Luigi D and Delfino Plaza there...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 12, 2008)

AlexX said:


> I'm afraid doing so is impossible for me. I'm not at home, and thus, do not have access to my Wii. Sorry, but if not for that I'd have loved to Ike it up.


 
I look forward to seeing you in a later tournament then! :grin:


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 12, 2008)

Like I said in the wrong thread... We have 9 challengers and 11 votes. Does anyone want a recount for the stage? (If the majority does then we will)


----------



## moogle (Sep 12, 2008)

wooh! tourney :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 13, 2008)

*AT THIS TIME PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU HAVE ENTERED ALL CHALLENGER FRIEND CODES. THERE IS STILL TIME FOR NEW CHALLENGERS TO JOIN AS LONG AS THEY POST THEIR FC BEFORE 11:13 PM (CENTRAL TIME), WHEN THE POLL CLOSES NO MORE CHALLENGERS MAY JOIN. THE RANDOM MATCH-UPS WILL BE DONE AT 12 AM (CENTRAL TIME). EVERYONE HAS BEEN GIVEN A NUMBER, WHEN THE MATCH-UPS ARE DONE THEN YOU WILL SEE YOUR NUMBER NEXT TO ANOTHER. *EXAMPLE: # - #* THE PERSON WITH THE NUMBER ON THE LEFT WILL CREATE THE ROOM, AND THE PERSON ON THE RIGHT WILL JOIN. (PLEASE *
*TEMPORARILY CHANGE YOUR WII SCREEN NAME TO THE NUMBER YOU HAVE BEEN GIVEN) THE MATCHES WILL START SUNDAY (SEPT. 14) AT 2 PM (CENTRAL TIME). IF ANYONE OBJECTS TO THIS AND CANNOT PLAY AT THIS DATE AND TIME PLEASE SAY SO.*


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 13, 2008)

Objection. Sunday is not good, 6 pm Central Time is about midnight were I live, and I have to get up early on Monday :[ and the tounament surely takes a few hours I suppose


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 13, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> Objection. Sunday is not good, 6 pm Central Time is about midnight were I live, and I have to get up early on Monday :[ and the tounament surely takes a few hours I suppose


 
I knew time and date would be the hardest part. I can try to move the time back a few hours.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 13, 2008)

much better for me now, I hope this works for the other challengers too


----------



## SirRob (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm open on Sunday, as long as it's not 12-1 PM EST. That's church time. >_<;


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 13, 2008)

SirRob said:


> I'm open on Sunday, as long as it's not 12-1 PM EST. That's church time. >_<;


 
Purfect timing, right after church for you~ [Tries to imagine furry at church]


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't suppose it's still too late to join? I kinda changed my mind at the last minute. 

the only thing is that if I lose I really have nothing with which to reward the winner (my art skills are fail)


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 13, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> I don't suppose it's still too late to join? I kinda changed my mind at the last minute.
> 
> the only thing is that if I lose I really have nothing with which to reward the winner (my art skills are fail)


I don't think you'll lose o.o


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 13, 2008)

Never know; I might have a bad day


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 13, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> I don't suppose it's still too late to join? I kinda changed my mind at the last minute.
> 
> the only thing is that if I lose I really have nothing with which to reward the winner (my art skills are fail)


 
You can join there's still time to join~ Just need your friend code. You can submit anything, not just art.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 13, 2008)

4940 5095 6382


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 13, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> 4940 5095 6382


 
Thanks, have you seen all the rules? And when its taking place?


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 13, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Thanks, have you seen all the rules? And when its taking place?



Yeah, yeah, it's all good. Is central time like an hour ahead of pacific?

One question, though, what's the point of the temporary screen name change? Doing it by name is SO much easier >>


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 13, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Yeah, yeah, it's all good. Is central time like an hour ahead of pacific?


 
Umm... its two hours ahead.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 13, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> I kinda changed my mind at the last minute.


PFFTPTPHTPPHTHPFHTHPPFFT


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 13, 2008)

SirRob said:


> PFFTPTPHTPPHTHPFHTHPPFFT



o.o


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 13, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> o.o


 
Practice was good until you came. Then it became a massacre. XD I just hope I dont have to face you in the first round of the tournament.


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 13, 2008)

i got my FC 
2793-1573-6948


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 13, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> i got my FC
> 2793-1573-6948


 
Awesome, have you seen the update on the first page?


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 13, 2008)

Too bad I don't because of LATENCY (I'm an offline sucker). If it was Mario Kart Wii, I'd gladly play and own some of your asses.

Time >>>> Stock (Too chaotic and unpredictible to use stock matches)

No Smash Ball >>>> Smash Ball (Some final smashes are cheap if you ask me)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 13, 2008)

mrchris said:


> Too bad I don't because of LATENCY (I'm an offline sucker). If it was Mario Kart Wii, I'd gladly play and own some of your asses.


 
I have mario kart wii, but I suck. Ask Cheese. He's really good.


----------



## AlexX (Sep 13, 2008)

mrchris said:


> Time >>>> Stock (Too chaotic and unpredictible to use stock matches)


How is it too chaotic and unpredictable to use stock? Especially with no items to worry about... Normal, 3-stock matches are perfectly fine for tournaments.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah, that doesn't make much sense to me either.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 13, 2008)

AlexX said:


> How is it too chaotic and unpredictable to use stock? Especially with no items to worry about... Normal, 3-stock matches are perfectly fine for tournaments.


 
It doesnt matter what he thinks about the settings, he isnt in the tournament.


----------



## AlexX (Sep 13, 2008)

If anything it should use 3-stock with an 8-minute timer like the offical Brawl ruleset reccomends. That way matches can't go too long, and if they do get a Time-Out the game can be decided by remaining stock (or damage if the stocks are the same).

EDIT: Well, that fixes everything...


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 13, 2008)

yea, so its at 4pm pacific?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 13, 2008)

AlexX said:


> (or damage if the stocks are the same).


the damage difference doesn't matter, there will be a sudden death if both have the same lifes afaik


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 13, 2008)

AlexX said:


> If anything it should use 3-stock with an 8-minute timer like the offical Brawl ruleset reccomends. That way matches can't go too long, and if they do get a Time-Out the game can be decided by remaining stock (or damage if the stocks are the same).
> 
> EDIT: Well, that fixes everything...


 
That is true. But most of the time with time, when someone takes the lead, in a stock timed match, they become cowardly and run away until the time expires. Cant have that...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 13, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> yea, so its at 4pm pacific?


 
2 pm central, so 12 at your time.


----------



## AlexX (Sep 13, 2008)

Silibus said:


> That is true. But most of the time with time, when someone takes the lead, in a stock timed match, they become cowardly and run away until the time expires. Cant have that...


Unless the stage in question is Hyrule Temple or New Pork City, that can't happen. If a stage doesn't have a "loop" for the character to run, stalling that way is impossible since they'll have to do something to get past the opponent at some point, forcing a confrontation.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 13, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Unless the stage in question is Hyrule Temple or New Pork City, that can't happen. If a stage doesn't have a "loop" for the character to run, stalling that way is impossible since they'll have to do something to get past the opponent at some point, forcing a confrontation.


 
^_^; I can never win an discussion with you.. I guess I can add a time limit. But I want its really hard to get in contact with everyone to keep them updated. If I could get some help reaching everyone, then I'll add the time limit.


----------



## AlexX (Sep 13, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> the damage difference doesn't matter, there will be a sudden death if both have the same lifes afaik


Official tournament rules don't always go by Sudden Death results.

For example, the official rule with Bowser's Suicide Klaw and Ganondorf's Ganoncide attack is that if they and their opponent are on their last stock and they pull off the suicide move, Bowser/Ganondorf win regardless of what the game declares since it's fairly easy to avoid having it done to you (hence why you don't see any big matches where Bowser/Ganondorf just suicide with the opponent once they're a stock ahead... it's fairly easy to see coming and deal with accordingly).


----------



## SirRob (Sep 13, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Unless the stage in question is Hyrule Temple or New Pork City, that can't happen. If a stage doesn't have a "loop" for the character to run, stalling that way is impossible since they'll have to do something to get past the opponent at some point, forcing a confrontation.


*CoughMetaKnightSonicJigglypuffKirbyCough*


----------



## AlexX (Sep 13, 2008)

SirRob said:


> *CoughMetaKnightSonicJigglypuffKirbyCough*


Jump attack them when they try to fly over you. PROBLEM SOLV'D.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 13, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Jump attack them when they try to fly over you. PROBLEM SOLV'D.


Not over, under.


----------



## AlexX (Sep 13, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Not over, under.


Going under the stage only works on the CPU. Trying it on a human opponent results in them working out ways to get around it (for example, as Ike I could QD to the other side and grab the edge, or otherwise hit them to knock them too far to reach it in time... or as Olimar I could use his horizontal air movement to float to the other side and snag the edge with my pikmin chain, if not d-air them to their doom).


----------



## SirRob (Sep 13, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Going under the stage only works on the CPU. Trying it on a human opponent results in them working out ways to get around it (for example, as Ike I could QD to the other side and grab the edge, or otherwise hit them to knock them too far to reach it in time... or as Olimar I could use his horizontal air movement to float to the other side and snag the edge with my pikmin chain, if not d-air them to their doom).


Eh, you have a point.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 13, 2008)

XD You cant beat AlexX in an arguement~


----------



## SirRob (Sep 13, 2008)

Silibus said:


> XD You cant beat AlexX in an arguement~


Feh, he's better at arguing about Brawl than playing Brawl... *Grumbles*


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 13, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Feh, he's better at arguing about Brawl than playing Brawl... *Grumbles*


 
Aww, harsh.. You have very high standards ^_~;


----------



## E-mannor (Sep 13, 2008)

BOOM i will play if i am there, but for the possibility i am not, give yourself a first round by, hehe

but i look forward to some carnage ^^

oh and if i dont show... i will count myself as lost.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 13, 2008)

E-mannor said:


> BOOM i will play if i am there, but for the possibility i am not, give yourself a first round by, hehe
> 
> but i look forward to some carnage ^^
> 
> oh and if i dont show... i will count myself as lost.


 
If anyone drops out before the poll closes they do not have to submit for the winner, but if they drop out after the poll closes. It will be considered forfeit!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 14, 2008)

*URGENT! LOOK AT PAGE ONE!*


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 14, 2008)

=x i might be late. i have to go eat w/ my grandparents -_-
if i'm a no show i'm sorry


----------



## SirRob (Sep 14, 2008)

You're going down, Moogle!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 14, 2008)

I hope everyone noticed the stage that won the poll.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 14, 2008)

75m? D:


----------



## SirRob (Sep 14, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> 75m? D:


No, Mario Bros with Bob-ombs set to high.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 14, 2008)

...I was afraid of this... lots of people are contacting me saying theyre going to be late. If both challengers are late then they can face each other later. Im not changing the time though. Everyone that isnt late will brawl at 2 (Central time). Basically, if a challenger is there but his opponent isnt, he/she will advance; if they are both missing the battle will be held later.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 14, 2008)

Okay, what is the stage again?
Are the rules still no items and 3 stock?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 14, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> Okay, what is the stage again?
> Are the rules still no items and 3 stock?


 
Final destination.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 14, 2008)

*TOURNAMENT MATCHES STARTS IN 20 MINUTES!*


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 14, 2008)

what about Ros? does she know about the time?

btw Rob, good match, I got ya finally on Smashville D:


----------



## SirRob (Sep 14, 2008)

Moogle hasn't added me to his list yet... Does that count as a forfeit? 0_0


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 14, 2008)

Figures


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 14, 2008)

I beat Soren. Good match.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 14, 2008)

Sili move on


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 14, 2008)

E-mannor hasn't added me either. How long should I wait?

ps. Nek0chan should add me very soon.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 14, 2008)

Please wait for 5 more mintues for your challenger, if they do not show up, they forfeit.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 14, 2008)

So many forfeits~

Well, looks like I'm playing you, Sili.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 14, 2008)

SirRob said:


> So many forfeits~


 
About 3 out of the 11.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 14, 2008)

Silibus said:


> About 3 out of the 11.


More like 6. Ros, Yote, Moogle, E-mannor, Huey, and Nek0; none of them are on.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 14, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Please wait for 5 more mintues for your challenger, if they do not show up, they forfeit.



how disappointing, I win by forfiet...


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 14, 2008)

What kind of tournament is this?!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 14, 2008)

Cheese, SirRob, and Lupinealchemist. Auto advance. Sorry about the dissapointment.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 14, 2008)

:<


----------



## SirRob (Sep 14, 2008)

That was too close... Anyways, I win.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 14, 2008)

SirRob said:


> That was too close... Anyways, I win.


 
You did well, I lose. We both had one life each over 100% damage.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm ready when you are, Cheese.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 14, 2008)

This tournament is not what I was hoping for, no one seems to be showing up. Next time I organized one I'll leave a count down timer.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 14, 2008)

By the way, I think there should be another tournament, since there were so many no shows. The winner of this tournament should automatically pass the first round.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 14, 2008)

SirRob said:


> By the way, I think there should be another tournament, since there were so many no shows. The winner of this tournament should automatically pass the first round.


 
I do want to hold another tournament, a better one. It would be great if everyone had yahoo, so we could all join a confernce and just organize it there.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 14, 2008)

I won  good match, but it was... a bit annoying when you kept spamming your laser


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm out.  Cheese advances.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 14, 2008)

In all fairness, I will present the champion a prize...


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 14, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> I won  good match, but it was... a bit annoying when you kept spamming your laser



Yeah.  When a friend of mine is accused of spamming a move, he replies "legitimate strategy!" but it was still anoying.  It's scary how powerful Weegee can be.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 14, 2008)

As will I.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 14, 2008)

Aaand I win. Nice matches guys!


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 14, 2008)

Despite more than a few no shows, it was a good game.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 14, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Aaand I win. Nice matches guys!



I had the idea of your victory art when this tourney began.  I don't have art software so expect the traditional pencil and paper...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 14, 2008)

gj Rob, I knew I would lose D:



> Yeah. When a friend of mine is accused of spamming a move, he replies "legitimate strategy!" but it was still anoying. It's scary how powerful Weegee can be.


every character can be powerful :3

and Rob, send me a PM how you would like, but I got only Pen & Paper


----------



## SirRob (Sep 14, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> I had the idea of your victory art when this tourney began.  I don't have art software so expect the traditional pencil and paper...


Alright. I look forward to it. :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 14, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Aaand I win. Nice matches guys!


 
Great job SirRob! Even though things didnt go as planned I had fun, and this helped me clear my mind a bit. (My mate, Dusky, is in intensive care...) I will start on your submission now. We will have another more organized tournament later on.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 14, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Great job SirRob! Even though things didnt go as planned I had fun, and this helped me clear my mind a bit. (My mate, Dusky, is in intensive care...) I will start on your submission now. We will have another more organized tournament later on.


Intensive care? He'll be okay, right?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 14, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Intensive care? He'll be okay, right?


 
..I..I dont know.. He was in surgery last I heard...


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 14, 2008)

Congrats, Rob. You will receive a submission later this week.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 14, 2008)

Silibus said:


> ..I..I dont know.. He was in surgery last I heard...


I'm really sorry to hear that... Hopefully he'll be alright. He'll be in my prayers. :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 14, 2008)

SirRob said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that... Hopefully he'll be alright. He'll be in my prayers. :3


 
Thank you. I'll have your submission by tomorrow.


----------



## moogle (Sep 14, 2008)

hey all, srry i couldnt make it T.T


----------



## BloodYoshi (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey all, sorry I'm late, I'll do my match ASAP, getting on now

EDIT: Never mind, it's too late. Grats Rob.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 14, 2008)

There's no need for prayers anymore...Dusky is gone....


----------



## moogle (Sep 14, 2008)

im so very very very very sorry T.T


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 14, 2008)

i want to play still :x
i just got home


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm finished with your art Rob :3 I'll post it soon on FA


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 15, 2008)

Did I miss anything? If so, it's only because a hurricane by the fucking name of Ike messed with me. It's all Alex's fault.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 15, 2008)

you didn't missed much, but it was fun  and guess who won...


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 15, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> you didn't missed much, but it was fun  and guess who won...



Rob, I suppose, if Coyot didn't play.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 15, 2008)

yep, I'm online btw if anyone wanna play :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 15, 2008)

NEW TOURNAMENT BEING ORGANIZED PLEASE POST THE BEST TIME FOR IT TO TAKE PLACE:


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 15, 2008)

Weekends, Saturday would be the best for me


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 15, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> Weekends, Saturday would be the best for me



Same here.^^I'll play if you're still there, Cheese, and we can do MK Wii if you want.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Sep 15, 2008)

We should try to get as many people to join as possible, and we'll need time to get them all together and on the same page.  Two weeks from yesterday, maybe?  It may be tough but I'll see if some guys from school want to join in.  

There were a good size group I played with regularly last year.  I'll try asking them.  I'll need time to find them now that there was a schedule change.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 15, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Same here.^^I'll play if you're still there, Cheese, and we can do MK Wii if you want.


aaaah I'm sorry Ros 
just went off watching TV as you posted this


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 18, 2008)

SirRob I finished your art work~ I'll post it as soon as I can~!


----------

